

Tell HN: Thank you and here's wishing for a brave new 2012 - revorad

Dear fellow hackers, I just want to thank you all for your inspiration and help through the years. I've been a long time reader and contributor here. I owe a lot to this community.<p>2011 has been a difficult year for me professionally. I did manage to publish a book, but I haven't had much success with my startups. I decided to move on from my first startup and have started working on a second one.<p>I've been meaning to post it here to get your feedback, but I keep shying away from it for various reasons. I'm probably just scared.<p>In 2012, I want to be more confident and brave with my work. I commit to post my work here for feedback in January.<p>Working alone has seriously taken its toll. I'm looking to build a team in the new year. So, if you're in the UK and want to work on important problems, do get in touch.<p>Have a great Christmas and thanks for everything!
======
danhodgins
Revorad, why think of each idea you have as a startup? Many of your ideas can
be launched as a 'project' instead. A project might have the POTENTIAL to turn
into a business, but most projects are not a business at the beginning unless
they generate revenue with a sustainable business model.

I have launched two 'projects' recently, and both have started as video blogs.
Even if neither gets traction, I will hold on to the domains and content as an
inbound link launchpad for any other project that might turn into a business.

Have a great holiday season, and best wishes for a prosperous 2012 filled with
project success!

